# Mod. 25



## JAMES (Jan 28, 2008)

Should A Modifier 25 Be Added To An E/m Code When Labs Are Drawn At Time Of Visit.  Conflicting Ideas In Office, Would Appreciate The Input...


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 28, 2008)

The only time you would add a modifier 25 to the E/M would be if other procedure was performed in the office on the same visit. Remember separately identifiable.  You do not have to add modifier 25 when the lab is drawing blood and you are billing the venipuncture. Hope this helps its not confusing.


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Jan 28, 2008)

sorry, poor choice of typing....lol...I meant to key in "hope this is not confusing."


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Feb 25, 2008)

-25 is applied to the E/M when labs are performed in Work Comp scenarios


----------



## robin1019 (Feb 25, 2008)

Modifier 25 Is Never Used For Lab Work..


----------

